# You will pay for it!



## kusurija

Hi, all!
"You will pay for it!" - I wander, how do You say it in Your respective language. 
I mean what do You say in  specific situation, when You are crossed with somebody because for his bad joke or simillar - not word-to-word translations. 
Could You explain meaning if it differs from English? Thanks in advance and wish a nice day. (To say the truth, You'll _not_ pay for it  ).

In Czech:
To si vypiješ! (You (Yourself) will drink it up!)

In Lithuanian: 
Tu už tai dar atsiimsi! (You'll take back (a thing?) for it!)
or (Ot) Tu gausi..! ( (Well) You'll  get..!)


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
 You will pay for  it: Bunu ödeyeceksin(sen=you)


----------



## emm1366

Español: Pagarás por esto.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Vei plăti pentru asta! / O să plăteşti pentru asta!

It's got the same meaning as the English version!


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese (Portugal): _Vais pagar por isto!_

Like in Spanish and English.

P.S. Or simply: _Vais pagar!_ (You will pay!)


----------



## istanza

In French too it has the same meaning as in English: "Tu vas payer pour ça"


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: 
_Pagherai per questo_
_La pagherai per questo._


----------



## kusurija

Thanks for answers! 
Can I understand, that in Turkish and in Italian the meaning is also the same as in English?


----------



## Grop

istanza said:


> In French too it has the same meaning as in English: "Tu vas payer pour ça"



Same idea, alternate phrasing: _Ça va te coûter cher!_


----------



## jazyk

> In Portuguese (Portugal): _Vais pagar por isto!_


_
_In Brazil too: Você vai pagar por isso!


----------



## Outsider

Grop said:


> Same idea, alternate phrasing: _Ça va te coûter cher!_


Which means, more literally, "That will cost you dearly!"


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: she si platish!


----------



## sokol

In German it is not so straightforward.

Let's take the English meaning as described in the first post: that someone will have to pay for a bad joke or something like that - not the stronger English meanings (that someone will have to expect revenge = also to pay for it - I think - for having ruined the other one financially, for example):

- Das werde ich dir (werde ich Ihnen) (noch) heimzahlen! = lit. "I will >pay-home< that to you!" (= "straighten this out with something on the same scale, balance the invoice with the same compliment in return" or something like that)

- Das wird dir (wird Ihnen) noch leid tun! = lit. "You will come to regret that one!"

- Das kriegst du zurück! = lit. "You'll get that one back!"

- Das wirst du (noch) bereuen! = lit. "You'll regret that one!"

(And still some more.)

To use the literal translation of the English phrase - "(Na warte), das werde ich dir heimzahlen!" - is not exactly incorrect, but it does sound less idiomatic than the other ones mentioned above (the added "Na warte" = "Just wait" makes it look better).


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: _dat zetten we je betaald_ (something like: we will make you pay).

Also :


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 
 - _dat zet ik je betaald_ (I 'll make you pay for that or something the like)

Funny is: to describe the act we use
 - _vergelden_ (make money out of it, but meaning make pay, I think)
 - someone _betaalt het gelag_ (pays for the drinks/ the treat)


----------



## valdo

In *Latvian*:

Tu par to samaksāsi
(Tev tas dārgi maksās)


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic, ستدفع الثمن (you will pay the price/cost), works very well for a threat but not too good if you were talking about a prank or a joke because it sounds a little too serious.


----------



## valo__fan

kusurija said:


> Thanks for answers!
> Can I understand, that in Turkish and in Italian the meaning is also the same as in English?


 
For Turkish yes, we can say the phrase is in common with English one except a small diffirence; 
We say you will pay it( not for it) Bunu ödeyeceksin .
But the same from english translation is "Bunun için ödeyeceksin"(a false sentence but exact translation for the sentence)


----------



## ThomasK

Do explain, Valdo: what does the Latvian sentence mean please ?


----------



## Mcmarthin

Hello, You can also say in Spanish
" Te acoradarás de esto"
mcm.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish you would say: _Zapłacisz mi za to._ The meaning is the same as in English and literally, it's _You will pay me for this_.


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*:
אתה תשלם על זה (_ata teshalem al ze_). Same meaning.


----------



## federicoft

kusurija said:


> Thanks for answers!
> Can I understand, that in Turkish and in Italian the meaning is also the same as in English?



As regards Italian, yes, it has exactly the same meaning.
The most common sentence is just:

_La pagherai.

_though, which literally means "you will pay it".


----------



## ThomasK

Just thinking of the meaning: are we using the word we use when paying money, all the time ? What could then be the precise meaning : just pay some (high) price ? Lose a lot of money - or feel as if you lost a lot of money (that kind of feeling) ?


----------



## kusurija

ThomasK said:


> Just thinking of the meaning: are we using the word we use when paying money, all the time ? What could then be the precise meaning : just pay some (high) price ? Lose a lot of money - or feel as if you lost a lot of money (that kind of feeling) ?


 
Yes, how often saying sentence "You will pay for it!" we haven't namely money on mind, but revenge, maybe fysical insultation (however often not realized in reality (- thanks Got)). Thats why that in Czech we don't say here nothing about paying _money. _

In Lithuanian we sometimes also say somehow similar to Czech sentence: "Tu tai išsisrėbsi" but it more likely means that You'll account for something You'd done bad - that You'll have troubles for it. Word-to-word meaning of sentence: You that sip/sup/suck up Yourself.
(a little excursion: maybe sriuba(=soup) by ethymology raised from srėbti).


----------



## ThomasK

Oh yes, retribution, paying back in blood this time... ;-) or you will drink sour wine (I think we have something of the kind: it will be a sour thing for you to swallow - or more literally: it will be sour stuff coming back from your stomach [het zal je zuur opbreken]. None of this is pleasant indeed: whether paying or vomiting or drinking sour/... stuff.


----------



## Sagrario Patón

Y también '_me las pagarás'._


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian:* Ezért még megfizetsz. (lit.: you'll pay for it)


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Mjolnir said:


> *Hebrew*:
> אתה תשלם על זה (_ata teshalem al ze_). Same meaning.




What's interesting is that we also say the exact opposite to say the same thing:
אני עוד אשלם לך - (ani 'od ashalem lekha/lakh) - I will pay you.

Another way is זה יעלה לך ביוקר - ze ya'ale lekha beyoker - it will cost you expansively.


----------

